# Found a website that explains every quality pet food



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I found a website that's really interesting. It is DogAware.com: Diet & Health Info for Man's Best Friend Has a lot of good info.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

The website goes beyond just pet food. It has a wealth of information. I especially like the "vaccination" section and how she goes on explaining why she DOES NOT vaccinate her adult dogs.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Kewl--we appreciate the contribution!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I feed Chloe and Summer Dr. Harvey's and according to this website, Dr. Harvey's is considered a "likely incomplete dog food mix" which is fine to feed on occasion but not for long term use. I have been feeding Chloe this since last August and Summer since I got her in February, but now I am worried about feeding them this any longer. I was going to pick up a new bag after work and now I am leaning towards something else. Perhaps, The Honest Kitchen which seems to be a complete dog food mix. Has anyone used Honest Kitchen before? 

I am a little shocked to read that he is a chiropractor and had no training in canine nutrition.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Nikki eats Dr. Harvey's often, and her health (and blood work) is perfect. I don't t worry too much about Dr. Harvey's or the fact that he's not a nutritionist. It's a personal choice, though. It's very hard to get a "complete and balanced" stamp of approval when you are using only herbs and food, instead of a vitamin mix. But that doesn't mean his food isn't complete, it only means that it is hard to measure.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Nikki eats Dr. Harvey's often, and her health (and blood work) is perfect. I don't t worry too much about Dr. Harvey's or the fact that he's not a nutritionist. It's a personal choice, though. It's very hard to get a "complete and balanced" stamp of approval when you are using only herbs and food, instead of a vitamin mix. But that doesn't mean his food isn't complete, it only means that it is hard to measure.


Thank you for your input...it made me feel better. Chloe and Summer just love this food and I would hate to stop using it.


----------

